# Fish lake?



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

+1.


Any safe ice on there yet?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> +1.
> 
> Any safe ice on there yet?


I had some in my cooler the other day. -O,-


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Any safe ice on there yet?


looks like you win the prize for the first safe ice on fish lake request for 2013. Nicely played.


----------

